# Most light for the least power?



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

What lights will do this? Getting a start on rigging out a bowfishing/ flounder boat.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

How much power will you have and what type of power? You planning on running a generator or battery?


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

bowfishrp said:


> How much power will you have and what type of power? You planning on running a generator or battery?


Not sure yet. I'd prefer to stay batteries to cut down on noise. Thought about using an inverter as well. It's just a 14' boat, so size of power supply is a concern.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

I dont know a whole lot about inverters other than they get hot. The only people I know running inverters are plugging them into their generator and running their trolling motor off of it. 

12 volt lights are nowhere near as bright as a good cheap 500 watt hallogen flood light but it will take a generator to run one. I know guys that have gone with a lightweight 2000 watt generator and run 300 watt hallogens or a few of the 150 HPS lights. The HPS use less wattage once they are warm but they cost a lot more than hallogens.


----------

